# Fishing in 130 feet deep of icy blue water



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

First major excursion out into the deep blue Lake Michigan, shading salmon and rainbows, in quite some time. Been out a few times along the shoreline, catching brown trout, for practice, so I felt comfortable motoring way out, even only seeing a scant of land without a boat in sight.

It didn't take long for the wind to chase me off, but was lucky to catch a nice salmon before heading back for land - in an increasing choppy surface.

Click on the youtube link to see a very long video of the adventure. My new camera setup is HD, so if you have a dial up connection, it will gum things up. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlyxoXLNSfY]The One King Salmon - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Take Me WITH YOU!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Looks like its gonna be good when cooked up!


----------



## braggscowboy (Jan 6, 2004)

My reel will not hold that much line!


----------



## sevenmmm (Mar 1, 2011)

tallpines said:


> Take Me WITH YOU!


 Sure. :spinsmiley:


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

We call that pure T flying.I have skied sixty mph that sure looked faster.Going back to the fishing now.

NICE FISH!!!


----------

